
Everything Is Broken – The Message - knowtheory
https://medium.com/message/81e5f33a24e1
======
jazzdev
Some great quotes, including "C is good for two things: being beautiful and
creating catastrophic 0days"

I'm not really sure what the author's call to action is. Seems they have one
in mind about demanding better software, but it's too vague to be actionable.
Still a good read.

~~~
jsmcgd
Agreed. Sad to see that it hasn't been upvoted much.

To me the article was a very clear warning on the horrific state of software
security and that no one should be under any illusions of how little
protection they have. My tangible take away is what you've mentioned: stop
using C.

